# Pen assembly tool....



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

There was a thread a while back where there was a homemade assembly tool and how to make it. I cannot find it. Help me out. I made a nice looking pen last night and sold it this morning but I had a rough time putting it together.The one I seen here is pretty simple and made of wood. Thanks.

Donny


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I checked out a few searches on Google and found this one. http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_content/pen_assembly_press.html I don't know if it is the one that you are looking for, but hopefully it helps.
Ken


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

don716 said:


> There was a thread a while back where there was a homemade assembly tool and how to make it. I cannot find it. Help me out. I made a nice looking pen last night and sold it this morning but I had a rough time putting it together.The one I seen here is pretty simple and made of wood. Thanks.
> 
> Donny


I use my drill press as an assembly tool. I turned a nylon rod (3/4" dia down to 1/4") into a pad that fits in the chuck. You could also use a 1/2" nylon rod inserted into the 1/2" chuck as the ram rod, just make sure the end has been faced off to make it square. Than I lay a 3/4" maple board on the drill press table with a 1/4" thick nylon sheet about 2" X 6" on top of the board. The nylon keeps the pen from being damaged. I assume you have a drill press that you use to bore your blanks before turning them into pens.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Kenbo,

That's the one I was looking for.Thanks.I noticed after reading the directions for it that it doesn't give all the sizes but I can figure that part out.

Donny


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Here is the final product I came up with,Along with the first pen I put together with it.The pen assembly tool works great.I just used some scrap wood from around the shop.I think it's hickory.I know it's some very hard wood.,I broke a drill bit trying to pre drill holes for the screws.

Donny


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I did add a nylon bushing into the end of the push rod so the end of the pen wouldn't be damaged.I think the wood for the pen is curly maple.

Donny


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job man. I'm glad the pen press worked out for ya.
later
Ken


----------

